# Two Tivo HDs w/lifetime upgraded drives + wireless



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

I have two Tivo HD's listed on ebay, both have product lifetime and include a Tivo wireless G adapter. One has a 1TB hard drive and the other has a 2TB hard drive. No reserve and $20 shipping.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tivo-HD-Lifetim...329?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c15858d79

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tivo-HD-Product...344?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c15858d88


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

Both sold!
$385 for the 1TB and $436 for the 2TB. I have to say that I got more than I expected.
Now all my premieres have to do is not crash and burn. So far they've been good using the old UI.


----------

